# Media Servers



## shiben (Jul 14, 2010)

So I recently posted up a thread on Isadora, and am actively looking at that. However, I am also looking at products such as the Green Hippo and Catalyst for this project. Some specifications: A proscenium arch screen, probably using 4 projectors. A deck projection, probably running off of one very large projector. A back wall screen, using 1 or 2 projectors. I am not sure how all of this is going to work, as this is a first time for all of us on the project using non-standard shaped screens, and using something other than power point for the media control. Now, my main question is regarding outputs. The documentation for both Catylest PM and Isadora imply up to 6 outputs, and the Hippotizer 2. The problem is, the Catylest documentation is confusing me as to what else I need to get in order to run many projectors on 3 screens. I would prefer the Catylest or Isadora, because we can justify purchasing a big powerful computer more readily than 4-5 servers. Does anyone have experience with this kind of application and any guidence to what this sort of thing is going to run us in terms of cost/how complicated its going to get?


----------



## Footer (Jul 14, 2010)

Just throwing it out there, you also might want to look at Dataton watchout. If this is theatre work, its geared straight at that. It does work on a client/server situation so you need a seperate computer/dongle for each projector and for the server itself. It does image blending and all that fun stuff. The system works flawlessly and has a pretty easy learning curve.


----------



## JChenault (Jul 15, 2010)

Disclaimer - I have talked with folks using these products - but have little experience myself.

Are you trying to blend images - or are you trying to manipulate images in real time. As I understand it, these should be thought of as two different needs. 

I have seen a catalyst server ( and from what I have seen at trade shows, a Hippo) do wonderful things as a media server. IE they take video images and manipulate them real time. Rotate, flip, change color, etc, etc, etc.

I have see the Watchout do a pronominal job at blending pre-recorded video from multiple projectors into a single image.

I have not seen ( but I may be out of date ) a product that does both.


----------



## shiben (Jul 15, 2010)

So there is no software that simultaneously can blend several projectors into one oddly shaped screen and play back pre-recorded content all on one system? I dont need to manipulate anything live, I just have 3 projection surfaces (a procenium arch, a deck and a back wall), and I need to be able to cue pre-recorded content onto each, but at least 2/3 of the screens have multiple projectors running them, so I need to have the ability to blend them together into a single surface, and for the device im playing back with understand that its a single surface with 2-4 projectors outputting onto it that are all blended together. Live image manipulation would be good if we bought it, but its not needed for this project, and thats what I am focusing on right now. Also, I dont know if I was clear in my first post or not, but I want to have the ability to take 2 video files and crossfade them, and I want to be able to overlay text/other images onto that, if needed. Thanks for all your help so far!


----------



## Footer (Jul 15, 2010)

JChenault said:


> Disclaimer - I have talked with folks using these products - but have little experience myself.
> 
> Are you trying to blend images - or are you trying to manipulate images in real time. As I understand it, these should be thought of as two different needs.
> 
> ...



Catalyst can do image blending and it does it very well. Also, keep in mind Catalyst is a discontinued product. There are a ton of them out there, but many places have moved on to Axom. Catalyst was really designed to run video content for concert situations. That is why it has all of the manipulation/effects built in. It was also designed to be ran from a lighting console and operate like any other moving fixture. It does that well as well.

However, for theatre where content is static and every night is the exact same thing multiple catalyst servers might be a bit overkill. If you can get them for a decent price, go for it. Otherwise, if you are OK with editing content outside of the media server watchout might be the right solution. 

I have used both Catalyst and Watchout and both are very good products. However, each has their own strengths. If you want simplicity in setup and an easy operable timeline playback, go with Watchout, if you want tons of effects and on the fly editing, go with catalyst/axom. I have not used Hippo's but from what I have told they are just as powerful if not more then anything HES/Barco has put out.


----------



## shiben (Jul 15, 2010)

Watchout seems to be the type of thing we really want for this, but it is highly expensive (2 grand for a single dongle, more than 8k for multiple). Is 20-40k sort of what we are looking at to purchase this kind of gear? As of yet my queries to local rental houses have gone unanswered as to what they have, but as far as I know at the moment, there are not tons of media servers kickign around in grand rapids for rent. Anyone who knows otherwise, please let me know. Obviously renting is a better option for us because it costs less. Anyhow, thanks for the help so far!


----------



## Footer (Jul 15, 2010)

shiben said:


> Watchout seems to be the type of thing we really want for this, but it is highly expensive (2 grand for a single dongle, more than 8k for multiple). Is 20-40k sort of what we are looking at to purchase this kind of gear? As of yet my queries to local rental houses have gone unanswered as to what they have, but as far as I know at the moment, there are not tons of media servers kickign around in grand rapids for rent. Anyone who knows otherwise, please let me know. Obviously renting is a better option for us because it costs less. Anyhow, thanks for the help so far!


 
Watchout can be rented for a decent price. I do not at all suggest buying unless you are looking to do this fairly often. If you have the computers available, you can just get the dongles shipped to you. I highly doubt there are any media servers floating around in Grand Rapids. ILC in Chicago does have Axom servers for rent.


----------



## shiben (Jul 15, 2010)

Footer said:


> I highly doubt there are any media servers floating around in Grand Rapids.


 
This is the case, just checked. None whatsoever. Hoping that Renting Dataton is within price range. I dont even want to consider trying to do this with 7 laptops running powerpoint.


----------



## gillekes (Jul 16, 2010)

Catalyst is NOT a discontinued product. Catalyst was and is developed by Richard Bleasedale (SAMSC Designs Ltd - Home) At the time HES was selling catalyst, Richard licensed Catalyst to HES. When HES launched the Axom server, Catalyst went back to Richard. As to now, he is the Catalyst developer. I´m going to buy 5 cat licenses in september. The difference with HES is that, now, you just buy the License with dongle. For hardware you just go to your Apple store.
Catalyst is very powerful media server. It does lot of blending, geometrical correction, effects, etc and by using two tripple head to go (Matrox) you have up to six outputs on one Mac Pro. It can be used with dmx(console) or standalone.

Regards,


----------



## shiben (Jul 16, 2010)

gillekes said:


> Catalyst is NOT a discontinued product. Catalyst was and is developed by Richard Bleasedale (SAMSC Designs Ltd - Home) At the time HES was selling catalyst, Richard licensed Catalyst to HES. When HES launched the Axom server, Catalyst went back to Richard. As to now, he is the Catalyst developer. I´m going to buy 5 cat licenses in september. The difference with HES is that, now, you just buy the License with dongle. For hardware you just go to your Apple store.
> Catalyst is very powerful media server. It does lot of blending, geometrical correction, effects, etc and by using two tripple head to go (Matrox) you have up to six outputs on one Mac Pro. It can be used with dmx(console) or standalone.
> 
> Regards,


 
Can we throw more graphics cards in there and get yet more outputs, namely different screens with different content?


----------

